# Data Centre Europa Limited



## Heiko (31 März 2014)

Hat jemand von Euch schonmal was von "Data Centre Europa Limited" gehört?

In letzter Zeit gingen einige Anfragen dazu ein. Kann da jemand von Euch aus eigener Erfahrung berichten?


----------



## Antiscammer (2 April 2014)

Aus eigener Erfahrung nicht, aber es gibt dazu einen Thread bei antispam und auch eine Anfrage bei gutefrage.net.

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...s-Datenschutzzentrum-(EDZ)-Data-Centre-Europe

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/data-centre-europa-limited-betrug#answer119499698

Die Spur führt nach Istanbul. Türkische CC-Gewinnspielmafia.


----------



## Nicko1998 (3 April 2014)

Wird Zeit, dass Erdogan das ganze Internet sperrt   Dann wirds hier wesentlich ruhiger......


----------

